
What motivates you to start your own startup? - mayermail1977
Let&#x27;s say you work for a good company, you make good money, you are happy with your life in general.
What makes you start your own company?
======
twobyfour
Autonomy and the ability to shape my life and structure my time the way I
want.

------
jakubziolkowski
The desire to show that I will do it even better

